# Very good cajun spice



## geaux tigers (May 2, 2010)

This is a good cajun spice I use on everything. If the Mods. speak cajun they may delete this post. LOL

http://www.boncaca.com/

Do you know what Bon Caca is in english?


----------



## ozark rt (May 2, 2010)

I know what bon caca means. I'm guessing had Cheech & Chong been cajuns we would have heard that phrase a lot more.
So how does this spice compare with Tony Chachere's?


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

You buy that stuff locally or get it online?


----------



## geaux tigers (May 2, 2010)

I like it better than Tony's, except on crawfish. It is in some of the stores in Louisiana.


----------

